# Devils Lake Fishing Report 4/14



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Anglers fishing Devils Lake and the area's coulees are experiencing some excellent
fishing right now. While the lake still has ice covering most areas, the moving
water bridge, culverts, and coulees are all open and producing fish. Some of the
better areas for both pike and walleyes include Channel A, the culverts north of
Minnewaukan, and the bridges of the Mauvee from Pelican Lake to near Cando. Anglers
are pitching jigs with twister tails or cranks such as shad raps, countdowns, and
husky jerks. Some areas such as Channel A are full of fish and anglers need to
remember the new G&F law regarding snagging. Fish hooked behind the gill plate are
considered snagged and must be released. Also, this is the spawning time of the
year and anglers are urged to practice catch and release on the larger fish. But if
you want some excellent shore action, now is the time. Good Luck & Good Fishing !!!


----------

